# Pale mugs and t-shirts



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

I´m new to this heat pressing, i have Ricoh GX7000 printer, sublijet-r ink`s and TexPrint-r paper. 

Dealer send me instructions to ICC, installing and Photoshop settings, they should be right, i have checked many times, but the picture after pressing is too pale, it aint good if i print way too dark photo, somethink is wrong in settings.

I have tryed everythink, dyeprints look pale and magenta, then i press t-shirt with 180c and 50sec, too pale picture. I print on white side, i tryed press two minutes and it´s little darker. I printed without Photoshop, straigth from win xp, with profil, no profil...

What´s wrong?, dealer haven´t any ideas, i´m desperate..=)


----------



## TCODirect (Mar 20, 2010)

First, be sure you followed all of the instructions here: [media]http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/product_documentation/sublijet/Ricoh%20GX7000%20Setup%20Instructions%20Only.pdf[/media] including installing the Sawgrass printer driver (and making sure that's the one you're printing with).

If you installed the regular inks that came with the GX7000, you're going to have to flush them out so that you are actually printing with the Sublijet inks.

Are you sure you're printing on the right side of the paper?

What are you using for time, temperature, and pressure?


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

"Adjusting the Ricoh Printer Head Position & Paper Alignment Position"

This i what i havent done, nozzle check is ok..!

I only have sublijet-r ink´s, printhing on white side, have tryed printing on wrong side too.

"What are you using for time, temperature, and pressure?"

T-shirts: 180 celsius and 50 seconds, 25 sec is pale, two minutes is little darker but not good. Mugs 180c and 90sec, i thing that print from printer aint good.


----------



## TCODirect (Mar 20, 2010)

And you are using the Sawgrass PowerDriver printer driver to print right?

What is the t-shirt made of? Sublijet will only work on 100% polyester- not 100% cotton or 50/50 poly cotton.

Do your mugs look the same?


----------



## TCODirect (Mar 20, 2010)

Also, are you letting the PowerDriver manage the color profile, or are you doing it in Adobe? Somewhere I read to disable color correction in the graphics program and allow the PowerDriver to manage it.


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

PowerDriver cd wasn´t with the printer, i received it today from my dealer, but i havent tested it well, so i could not tell if is that what makes all the problem.

T-shirts are not only polyester, 60/40 or 30/70 i dont remember, i´m at home now and relaxing..=)

I used to order mugs and t-shirts from my dealer who sell this things to me, they use different products, they told me that my products are ok, it has to be settings or somethink thay say, but..!

I´m waiting answer from Sawgrass support, dealer send it there with print screen pictures of settings.!!

TCODirect, thanks for standing up for me, i feel so stupid now although i have worked with photo business 15 years, wetlab i can fix but simple Ricoh printer..=)


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

You need to be using 100% poly shirts or a lot of your ink will wash out.

You do need to be using the Power Driver software for it to work right.
You can download it for free from the SG website.

I use the GX7000 and my colors are very very good photo lab quality from both Photo shop and printing from corel draw usign the Power Driver software.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Let me know if SG is unable to help.
I have some tools that may help.
I created a PRN file for testing the printer.
Are you in the USA?

I have seen a few printers that had some Ricoh ink left in
the tubes from the factory.

Ink levels after a charge should be about 80%.

Let me know.


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

I´m glad that i asked here, so many thinks are clearer now..!

I´ll test the printer adjustment tomorrow. PowerDriver software wasn´t along with printer, dont´know why if it´s important.

I tested quickly PowerD but it give me error or somethink, i think it was i misunderstand paper sizes wrong, centimeter vs inches..!!

Mugs are "Orca coatings" and t-shirt are Xpres, not 100% poly:
Xpres 2010 - GARMENTS : SUBLI-T : ADULTS SUBLI-T

I´ll let you know how it goes, thanks again!

"Are you in the USA?"
Finland


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

If I am doing my calculations right your temp may be to low (355F)
you should be 400F I believe
unless the inks for the Ricoh printer are differnent
Dave should be able to verify


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes Needs to be about 200 degrees c or 400 degrees f

what is your current status?


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

I´getting there, now t-shirt is looking better, i was using wrong temp, i used the temp&time settings that my dealer send me, they use different products...

I pressed test mug now with new temp&time, before i have 180c and 90 seconds, now 204c and 6 minutes, it´s ok now, but little yellow leak/burn on white surface. I used some baking paper on empty places!

Too long time?, should i use only Texprint paper to cover mug, no other papers.?

Altogether, i was worried too much of printer settings than temp&times, mayby now i can get back to business. Thanks to everyone helping me..=)


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Take a look at my videos.

Go to YouTube.com and search for gx7000


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Six minutes would be a little too long. I have mine set for 5 minutes at 400 degrees with good results.


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

I do my mugs for 240 seconds at 190 degrees C. No problems. cheers Ed


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I would probably cut down on my time, by my mug press cools down to around 320 - 330 degrees after I insert the mug. It takes awhile for the temp to come back up.


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2010)

"I have some tools that may help.
I created a PRN file for testing the printer."

Is i´t normal that i have to adjust color brightnes in printer settings, adjusts is almost in darkest side. Transfer in t-shirts is quite good, but in mugs black is "see thru", i have this testmug that come with press and i printed almost same test print and the density of image is not good. What about sharpness, is that changing when ink&time&temperature is changed..?

[media]http://www.cppa.org.au/Colour/frontier_color57s-srgb.jpg[/media]

Time and temperature are now 200c and 240seconds.

I get better result when i print with PoverDriver, colors are more right than ICC ang little darker. Now i noticed that PoverDriver has options what i´m printing, there is soft-ink (t-shirt?) or something, ceramic (mug?)... should i change that what i´m printing, theres also no texprint-r paper option, Truepix ok..?

Someone, some advices..? Conde you are not using PoverDriver, only ICC..?

Thanks again, after this i have to manage my own..=)


----------

